# Demo Day



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

So I finally made it home the other day on R&R. Went to the range with my wife to hit some balls(which after not swinging a club for 6 mos was interesting, but great). They were having a Demo Day, and, being the gear freak that I am, I got to test drive alot of the new sticks out there. I put them into 3 categories. 

Awesome::thumbsup:
1. Titleist 907 D2
2. Ping G10 
3. Cleveland CG Gold Irons
4. Taylormade Zcut TP wedges

So, so::dunno:
1. Titleist AP2 irons
2. Titleist Vokey Design SM Wedges
3. Taylormade Burner TP irons

No Good for this guy::thumbsdown:
1. Nike Sumo2 5900
2. Cleveland Hibore XLS driver
3. Taylormade Tour Burner Driver(what's with the shape?)

Just a few observations. Didn't like the Nike cause it felt like I was swinging an axe, and the sound is aweful. The cleveland is the loudest driver I have ever heard. I have been getting some new gear, and thought I would share some of my thoughts with the crowd.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Trevor that is good to know, the wife says "NO" every time we pass my favorite store


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I forgot that my local range had a demo day the other day I could of kicked myself.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I know what you mean about the funny noise from the Cleveland. My Cobra driver also makes such a ring that I feel like every time I hit a drive, kids at the school across the street think school is out.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Well Dennis you should try and keep your ball and the course and stop aiming at the school bell


----------



## JeepKuntry (Jul 30, 2008)

Trigger, I like the Ping G10 driver. But, for me, I made great contact with the Cleveland. Got better distance, just gotta work on my swing mechanics overall to straighten it out. Had alot better day off the tee last Saturday though.


----------



## nadalbg (Aug 6, 2008)

JeepKuntry said:


> Trigger, I like the Ping G10 driver. But, for me, I made great contact with the Cleveland. Got better distance, just gotta work on my swing mechanics overall to straighten it out. Had alot better day off the tee last Saturday though.


Thats what I say to me too, but its not working


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

I went back a few days later and hit the Cleveland again. I got a better impression of it the second time around, but I was still turned off by the sound. It hits solidly, certainly better than some. I narrowed my choices down to the Titleist 907 D2, and the Taylormade R7 Superquad. I ended up going with the TM, as I felt it was the easiest to control. It's a nice upgrade from my R5.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Trigger said:


> I went back a few days later and hit the Cleveland again. I got a better impression of it the second time around, but I was still turned off by the sound. It hits solidly, certainly better than some. I narrowed my choices down to the Titleist 907 D2, and the Taylormade R7 Superquad. I ended up going with the TM, as I felt it was the easiest to control. It's a nice upgrade from my R5.


Did you by chance swing the Cobra driver? I noticed it wasn't on the list.


----------



## Captainobvious (Mar 13, 2007)

JeepKuntry said:


> Trigger, I like the Ping G10 driver. But, for me, I made great contact with the Cleveland. Got better distance, just gotta work on my swing mechanics overall to straighten it out. Had alot better day off the tee last Saturday though.


I also liked the Cleveland Hibore. But I liked the Mizuno MX500 a tad better and ended up going with that instead.

And for the record, demo days rock.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

I have hit the newer Cobra drivers and don't really care for them. It's just a matter of personal taste. I really like the Taylormade R7, it is the best driver I have hit.


----------



## Captainobvious (Mar 13, 2007)

Trigger said:


> I have hit the newer Cobra drivers and don't really care for them. It's just a matter of personal taste. I really like the Taylormade R7, it is the best driver I have hit.


The irons dont have alot of feedback on strike, which some like and some dont. You're probably one of the latter. I like a soft feel and the Cobras have also been very forgiving on mis-hits which is one of the reasons I decided to go with them. I also loved the Mizuno MX-19's which had quite a bit more feedback, but just didnt feel as natural as the Cobra's for me.

Their drivers however, just weren't for me.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

I definitely like feedback, as you can see I play blades. I know Cobra has some new irons that have gotten very good reviews. I have never hit a shot with Cobra irons. The baffler hybrid is very nice, I used to have one of those in my bag. I just don't care for the drivers. Alot of people like them, but I think that for the same amount of money I'd go with Taylormade or Titleist.


----------



## mulligan (Aug 8, 2008)

Trigger said:


> So I finally made it home the other day on R&R. Went to the range with my wife to hit some balls(which after not swinging a club for 6 mos was interesting, but great). They were having a Demo Day, and, being the gear freak that I am, I got to test drive alot of the new sticks out there. I put them into 3 categories.
> 
> Awesome::thumbsup:
> 1. Titleist 907 D2
> ...



Its always cool to see other peoples results with certain clubs. When I got my G10 irons, I got fitted for a G10 driver just for giggles, and hit it pretty solidly. So maybe it will be on my wishlist for Christmas.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a set of Cobra CB Forged irons that are a couple years old. I recently got them as "used" but they arrived in perfectly new condition. Unlike the new model, they are a much softer feel. I don't understand why Cobra went in that direction with their top line model, but as long as I have mine, I don't much care.

Later on I picked up the Cobra driver, 3 wood and two hybrids. The driver and 3 wood are the Pro S model and the driver feels wonderful, but the 3 wood feels hard. I can't figure that out either, but I only have 2 occasions to hit a 3 wood where I play, so I haven't bothered about it. The hybrids are an older model and feel wonderful... Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## tidenumber1 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have yet to catch one of these demo days. I am a welder and travel quite a bit for work and it seems everytime they have one at the course I play I'm gone. I should be off for a little while and am going to check and see when their next demo day is.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

tidenumber1 said:


> I have yet to catch one of these demo days. I am a welder and travel quite a bit for work and it seems everytime they have one at the course I play I'm gone. I should be off for a little while and am going to check and see when their next demo day is.


I understand your pain, but I have a caddy that says "NO!" all of the time and I only want to look. she says I have enough toys


----------



## tidenumber1 (Aug 11, 2008)

broken tee said:


> I understand your pain, but I have a caddy that says "NO!" all of the time and I only want to look. she says I have enough toys



Luckily my better half hates golf so she never goes with me.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

broken tee said:


> I understand your pain, but I have a caddy that says "NO!" all of the time and I only want to look. she says I have enough toys


That's probably better than hitting balls while your caddy stands behind you checking her watch asking if you're done yet. It is the shortest 5 minutes of ones life...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Trigger said:


> That's probably better than hitting balls while your caddy stands behind you checking her watch asking if you're done yet. It is the shortest 5 minutes of ones life...


Hey, We haven't heard from our Aussie buddy now that he has tied the knot. I'll bet he's hearing No! a little more often than he likes about golf.:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Hey, We haven't heard from our Aussie buddy now that he has tied the knot. I'll bet he's hearing No! a little more often than he likes about golf.:laugh:


Well I'm back Bob how have you been? Yes I haven't made it to the course since I have been married that will hopefully change soon and it hasn't been because the little wife said no, but I did manage to have a hit the morning of my wedding


----------

